# After Effects Leucht-Effekt



## batze (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo
ich hab ne Frage zu nem Effekt bei After Effects:
Im "mousesports cs movie" gibt es bei 1:00 min so einen Effekt bei dem die Schrift von hinten angeleuchtet wird und man den Schein des Lichtes aussenrum sieht.
Ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger in Sachen After Effects, deshalb wäre es nett wenn ihr mir erklären könntet wie man sowas einbaut.
Danke schonmal
mfg

PS: Das Video könnt ihr >>hier<<  runterladen


----------



## Chocobanana (19. Februar 2005)

Was du meinst ist glaub ich das Plugin "Shine" von "Trapcode".Ganz oben bei AE Links und Tutorials kannst dir den Link raussuchen und die Trial laden.....


----------



## batze (19. Februar 2005)

Ok, dankeschön..... ich werds ausprobieren

edit: habs mir jetz runtergeladen...is genau der Effekt den ich meinte.... aba kannst du mir sagen wie ich den installiere


----------



## sTainD (20. Februar 2005)

Der Effekt im mousesports video ist aber mit sony light rays in vegas gemacht worden


----------



## emulsion (20. Februar 2005)

> Ganz oben bei AE Links und Tutorials kannst dir den Link raussuchen und die Trial laden.....


 
 wo? in ae selbst oder hier in tutorials.de? kann ich nicht finden
 mfg,
 emulsion


----------



## batze (20. Februar 2005)

hier gibts die Links


wär aber nett wenn mir jemand mal erklären könnte wie ich die plugins in ae importieren kann


----------



## 27b-6 (21. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Plugins kommen latürnich in den Ordner Plug-ins im Programmpfad.
AFX starten - das war's.


----------



## emulsion (21. Februar 2005)

also bei mir is im ordner von ae gibts eine verknüpfung von plug-ins, und dann einmal einen ordner names "standart" und einmal "Professional"! und dann hab ich bei der runtergeladenen zip dadei einmal eine "html", eine "xml" und 2 "sfw" datein! (habe open office)

 wo soll ich die hinpacken
 mfg,
 emulsion


----------



## sTainD (21. Februar 2005)

c:\Programme\Adobe\DeineAfterEffectsVersion\Plug-ins

So geht es.


----------



## batze (22. Februar 2005)

@emulsion
das gleiche Problem hatte ich am Anfang auch....bis ich gemerkt hab das ich mir die Videotutorials zu den effekten runtergeladen hab  
Also über den Videotutorials auf der Seite gibts die Effekte zum Download und das is dann einfach nur ne *.exe datei  


Nochmal Danke an alle für die Hilfe


----------



## 27b-6 (22. Februar 2005)

Tach!

AFX-Effekt-Dateien haben die Endung AEX. Alles andere braucht ihr erst kann nicht zu versuchen.


----------



## emulsion (22. Februar 2005)

@batze
 jo,ich hatte auch ein brett vorm kopf! is mir später auch aufgefallen! :-(


----------



## emulsion (23. Februar 2005)

und wo kann ich den effekt shine dann registrieren lassen? also den register code eingeben?


----------



## sTainD (23. Februar 2005)

mal wieder den schnuller aus dem mund nehmen und vielleicht auf der hersteller seite schauen?woher hast du den key denn?


----------



## emulsion (24. Februar 2005)

sorry, aber das geht dich nichts an ;-]


----------



## sTainD (24. Februar 2005)

naja, ich denke doch mal gekauft oder?da kannst auch sehen wie man den registriert


----------



## emulsion (24. Februar 2005)

hab schon alles gefunden!


----------

